# The Adventure of Sunny!



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Once upon a time there was a rabbit called Sunny...










All day long he would play with his wonderful girlfriend Hunny.. until one day Hunny went missing!

Sunny was so upset and decided to call his friend Roxie dog for help!










"Roxie! Hunny is missing can you please come and help me find her?!" said Sunny

"I'll be right there!"Replied Roxie

The pair searched high and low for Hunny the rabbit but to no success...





































Roxie recommended asking wise Mr. Teddy if he knew where Hunny was..










So Sunny asked Mr. Teddy who replied the evil Bebe rabbit had taken her prisoner! 










Sunny knew he had to go and save Hunny from the evil Bebe and set off on his journey to find her..
He thanked Roxie dog for her help and set off on his way!










Roxie wished him luck but was upset to see him go..










Meanwhile the evil Bebe rabbit had captured Hunny and was guarding her while she was trapped in a cage!










Sunny tried to sneek up on Bebe as she was sleeping... He hid behind boxes to make sure he wasnt seen...



















He managed to sneek into the cage to give Hunny a cuddle...










But the evil Bebe rabbit captured them both!  Will they ever escape the evil Bebe rabbits cage?! or will they be trapped forever!!!

To be continued.........


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg that is so scary, I hate cliff hangers, poor sunny and Hunny, will they ever make it, whn is the next episode?


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL LOL LOL. You can't make us wait for part 2 - you just can't!!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

**roll Eastenders duf dufs**:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Part two will come soon!  x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

This is funny!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> Part two will come soon!  x


Ohhhh, my family and I will await with baited breath!!!!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

LoL love the 2 pics of him sneeking up by hidding behind the boxes   cant wait for Part 2


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ha ha ha ha this has brightened up my evening!!! Cant wait for part 2 lol


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Awwww absolutely brilliant :thumbup:



Well done you xxxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

This was a whole mornings work! :lol: Had to watch Sunny waiting for him to do something so i could take a picture and add it to the story! :lol:

Part 2 will come soon though!  The star is relaxing in his trailor at the moment but he is in talks to do a sequel  x


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Lmao! That's made me smile, thank you, was very much needed lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Thats hilarious :laugh:

Cant wait for part 2


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Thats hilarious :laugh:
> 
> Cant wait for part 2


Thank you  x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats great  Well done! I cant wait for the next installment 
I have to say I love Roxie dog  Isnt she pretty 

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Thats great  Well done! I cant wait for the next installment
> I have to say I love Roxie dog  Isnt she pretty
> 
> *Heidi*


2nd place prettist bitch at the penistone fun dog show.. and they dont lie  :lol: x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well there ya go  lol 
What is she? GSD x?

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Well there ya go  lol
> What is she? GSD x?
> 
> *Heidi*


I have no idea haha im guessing a GSD x Collie cross.... thing lol :thumbup: Shes a poundie  x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So cute
I love buns so much but am not allowed another one ever


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> I have no idea haha im guessing a GSD x Collie cross.... thing lol :thumbup: Shes a poundie  x


I would say GSD X Lab tbh from the piccys. Some people dont like it when you say their dogs a X, lmao, so I wanted to be a bit tactful!
We get a few GSD X Labs in at work and she looks like them 

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I would say GSD X Lab tbh from the piccys. Some people dont like it when you say their dogs a X, lmao, so I wanted to be a bit tactful!
> We get a few GSD X Labs in at work and she looks like them
> 
> *Heidi*


Haha nooo shes defo a X and so is pup lol pup looks more like a lab X then Rolo does so i never thought rolo could be a labX  Heres a better picture 










and heres pup..


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Cant wait for part 2


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmm, the white feet are throwing me! lmao. I would still lean towards GSD x Lab. The white would indictate Collie but she's nothing else collie by the looks of her  

The pup I would definately put as a Lab X! Any idea what with? Those ears arn't Lab! 

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Hmm, the white feet are throwing me! lmao. I would still lean towards GSD x Lab. The white would indictate Collie but she's nothing else collie by the looks of her
> 
> The pup I would definately put as a Lab X! Any idea what with? Those ears arn't Lab!
> 
> *Heidi*


Im thinking pup is a lab X staffie, when pup puts her ears back she looks like a staffie to me but when he ears are forward she looks like a lab :lol:

The white paws on roxie is what i was thinking was collie... shes the calmest dog ever but guards everything, wont go near certain men, great recall and learns stuff very quickly  not fussed over food either like a lab wud be..  x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Im thinking pup is a lab X staffie, when pup puts her ears back she looks like a staffie to me but when he ears are forward she looks like a lab :lol:
> 
> The white paws on roxie is what i was thinking was collie... shes the calmest dog ever but guards everything, wont go near certain men, great recall and learns stuff very quickly  not fussed over food either like a lab wud be..  x


Hmm, maybe Collie then, 90% of labs are foodies, you do get the odd one who isnt! I think most of her is GSD whatever else is in there  The other breed is prob only 10% lmao.

Pup could be Lab X Staffy, they come in such different shapes and sizes that X! We looked at adopting one, and he was more Staffy than Lab really Staffy head, Lab body!  Got a piccy somewhere.

There ya go, this is Lennox
















*Heidi*

p.s. best be off now to play Tiger Woods Golf with my dad on the Wii  he said half hour! lmao.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> and heres pup..


I've never seen a pic of Pup before & oh my, those EYES:001_wub:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Hmm, maybe Collie then, 90% of labs are foodies, you do get the odd one who isnt! I think most of her is GSD whatever else is in there  The other breed is prob only 10% lmao.
> 
> Pup could be Lab X Staffy, they come in such different shapes and sizes that X! We looked at adopting one, and he was more Staffy than Lab really  Got a piccy somewhere.
> 
> *Heidi*


Rolo behaves more like a GSD then anythin else, but whatever shes crossed with its made her a medium sized doggie instead of a large which is good :thumbup: more room on the bed for me! :lol:

Pups a big fan of food so u can tell the difference :lol: x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I've never seen a pic of Pup before & oh my, those EYES:001_wub:


Shes a cute pup :thumbup: shes a poundie too  x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent story!! Looking forward to the next part


----------

